# 7 - Steak Etouffee ala Cast Iron  ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2015)

I have been planning to try this for years to see if it was what I remembered. It is and it's awesome! We all know what crawfish etouffee is, this is for those months when we are crawfish challenged. Actually, my Mom use to do this with fresh pork liver (the only way she could get me to eat it) and called it liver gravy.

This though is called 7 steak etouffee.

What is a seven steak? It is the tuffest stringiest no taste piece of beef on the steer. They look like this, and had always been inexpensive until I bought these to do this cook with.













beef-7-bone-steak.jpg



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






Its a really complex recipe, made like an etouffee obviously....LOL.

Soooooo..... cut it up in portion sized chunks (these are normally cut very thin). Dust with flour, salt and pepper, and brown the pieces off and remove. Here it gets really hard so follow intently. Take one bunch of fresh green onions which can appear mysteriously on you back porch if you hint around enough. 

Step back for a kitchen helpful hint. All of your fresh herbs and green onions, if simply processed just right will last for months and months in the reefer. Seriously, Rachel Raye taught me. They are simply washed and wrapped in wettened paper towels. I usually then put the wrapped onions in a newpaper baggie. Weeks! Maybe a month if you keep the paper towels wet!













IMG_6396.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






The same with fresh herbs, these happen to be parsley and cilantro













IMG_6399.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






Just cut off the end what you need to use. I know these keep months!

OK, you guys probably all knew this, but it all just drops down in the crisper and lasts forever. Pretty dang handy!

Ok, back to the recipe!

First melt a stick of butter, we don't eat this everyday and without the butter and fresh green onions it ain't etouffee! Melt it in the skillet you browned the steak and I use this word in its losest form of the word.

Butter melted, add a large bunch of fresh green onions chopped up. It looks a lot but don't worry about it. Then add the browned steaks back on top the onions.













IMG_6393.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






Put on the lid, set it on the lowest setting and go Christmas shopping for 3 hours. No liquids needed. no stiring required, just keep the lid on and walk away.

About two hours in, add a teaspoon of Lea & Perrins, a teaspoon of your favorite Cajun spice mix, 1/2 teaspoon of California garlic salt, a pinch of ground cayenne (don't rub your eyes or scratch the nether-regions after this till ya wash those hands!) Walk away!













IMG_6395.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






And in another hour, taste, adjust, and have a big pot of rice cooked. And a large bottle of Tabasco Sauce!

It has all sweated down into the most unbelieveably delicious juices. OMG! The childhood memories are just flooding in and where's that bottle of tabasco. Its like that special sauce to top the bread pudding. This etouffee cries out for tabasco!













IMG_6401.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






Hey I got a money shot too!













IMG_6409.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 2, 2015






Seven steak etouffee, like nothing you've ever had before. Delicious!

Cut up seven steak, butter, green onions,spices, and a touch of water if you can't leave the skillet lid down....LOL


----------



## b-one (Dec 2, 2015)

Looks tasty,nice work!:drool


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow Foam, very very nice my friend !  Looks sooo tasty, that had to bring a big :biggrin: to your face when eating it !     Thumbs Up


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 2, 2015)

Dangit, Foam.  Lord knows I love a good ettoufee almost as much as I love gumbo.  And that looks good.  Never heard of a steak ettoufee but I sure am willing to try it.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow.    Awesome Foam.   I havent had this before but :drool

Points


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 2, 2015)

Another delicious looking meal.  I am considering a trip to Louisiana just to eat dinner at your house haha.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,nice work!


Thank you, it used to be a cheap way to deliver a really taste meal for a large group cost effectively. Now I am not so sure..>LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Foam, very very nice my friend ! Looks sooo tasty, that had to bring a big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. I have some left of a 10lb. box of pork liver in the freezer I bought just for boudin. I can't wait to thaw some out and see if it works on Liver gravy like I think it will...... Gwad I HATE liver too! Would that be irony or an oxymoron? <Chuckles>


----------



## foamheart (Dec 2, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Dangit, Foam. Lord knows I love a good ettoufee almost as much as I love gumbo. And that looks good. Never heard of a steak ettoufee but I sure am willing to try it.


Its not as good as a crawfish etouffee, but then again you don't have to peel tails either....LOL.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 3, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Its not as good as a crawfish etouffee, but then again you don't have to peel tails either....LOL.


I know what you mean.  Sitting there peeling leftover crawfish gets old pretty fast.  If you are ever over west of Lafayette on I10, there a place right off the interstate in Rayne called the Frog City Cafe.  Really good food and they make a fantastic frog leg ettoufee.  That's where the wife wants to go every year on her birthday, great little place.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh My Foam! looks awesome, if you keep going on with these recipes your points will exceed your posts in no time!

Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2015)

I could be all over that,now I want some bread pudding after reading this.Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Dec 3, 2015)

I suppose the "bringer of herbs" gets a place at the table...   I know I don't live close enough.....   RATS !!!    looks MY-T FINE to me....   I gotta move to LA...


----------



## twoalpha (Dec 3, 2015)

That will keep you warm on a cold day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## chef willie (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks delish Kevin.....love me some Ettoufee, with shrimp being the way to go up here. Here ya on the beef prices.....seems like nothing is below 5-6 bucks a pound anymore.....Regards, Willie


----------



## okie362 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks delicious.  This is the way my mom used to cook liver and it is delicious enough that I grew up thinking I loved liver and onions with mashed taters.  Found out later in life that what most call liver and onions isn't fit for anything but re-soling a pair of boots and has no gravy!

Thanks for the memories of a beautiful woman.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice cook Kevin! I like to use the 7 bone roasts like a chuck roast (here they are half the price of chuck). I cold smoke them then into the cream can for the final cook.


----------



## floridasteve (Dec 3, 2015)

That looks great, and I have the same dinner plate set as you do!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2015)

Foam,, Looks great but never heard of   etouffee??,,,guess I live too far back in the woods,,,I like the 7 bone in roasts also,,,, I'd try some,,,

DS


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Dangit, Foam. Lord knows I love a good ettoufee almost as much as I love gumbo. And that looks good. Never heard of a steak ettoufee but I sure am willing to try it.


I have done some stomping around in Rayne/Church Point. Matter a fact its where I attended my first Courir de Mardi Gras w/ a college buddy. from there to the Sabine, south of !-10 is some fine frog hunting! Just don't grab those red eyes by mistake!


c farmer said:


> Wow. Awesome Foam. I havent had this before but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is down home Cajun food which requires no special cajun ingredients. Kind of like Boudin.


----------



## gary s (Dec 3, 2015)

A little late, but boy does that look good, I could eat a plate.  Nice Job  buddy   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 3, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you sir. I have some left of a 10lb. box of pork liver in the freezer I bought just for boudin. I can't wait to thaw some out and see if it works on Liver gravy like I think it will...... Gwad I HATE liver too! Would that be irony or an oxymoron?


I believe that would be irony (or close enough). So what's the green stuff at four o'clock on the plate? Even though I can't tell what it is, it looks good[emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> Another delicious looking meal. I am considering a trip to Louisiana just to eat dinner at your house haha.


If I cook it, you know its easy. I have seen what you can do. No hill for a stepper!


hamrhead1971 said:


> I know what you mean. Sitting there peeling leftover crawfish gets old pretty fast. If you are ever over west of Lafayette on I10, there a place right off the interstate in Rayne called the Frog City Cafe. Really good food and they make a fantastic frog leg ettoufee. That's where the wife wants to go every year on her birthday, great little place.


When people say Acadiana to me, that's were I think of. South of I-10, from the Achafalaya to lake Charles.

Good food, love to party, good people. and then theres the transients! LOL


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Oh My Foam! looks awesome, if you keep going on with these recipes your points will exceed your posts in no time!
> 
> Keep up the good work my friend.


Ya know its kinda like playing cards, money is just away to keep score, you don't mind losing to enjoy everyone's company. Like bars, just as many would attend if they served Ice Tea or Lemonade.


tropics said:


> I could be all over that,now I want some bread pudding after reading this.Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Richie, that's the easiest thing to make, and Those onions are the whole meal, smothered green onions, butter, and anything has to be good! hardest part is leaving it alone. Its a perfect CI campfire meal.


----------



## bdskelly (Dec 3, 2015)

Awesome Friend.

Never seen it before but want to do it!

b


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I suppose the "bringer of herbs" gets a place at the table... I know I don't live close enough..... RATS !!! looks MY-T FINE to me.... I gotta move to LA...


Thanks Dave. I never really thought of that before. In the long ago days someone must have been responsible to maintain herbs. Bay and file grow wild here, but thyme, sage, rosemary, etc..... I bet gifting a person herb starters would have been a great gift. Ya know, I know people like that still are out there.


twoalpha said:


> That will keep you warm on a cold day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Pop keeps saying we moved as far south as we could.....LOL Is it cold enough outside yet to make chili?

Thank you


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Looks delish Kevin.....love me some Ettoufee, with shrimp being the way to go up here. Here ya on the beef prices.....seems like nothing is below 5-6 bucks a pound anymore.....Regards, Willie


I am so glad to see you back around here. Thought maybe some ol'rich widdar lady had trapped yas.... LOL., I don't understand it. Gas is cheaper again. Cows eat grass and weeds renewable resources. they convert it to fertilizer for free, and grow to make sustenance & clothing for mankind where is all this overhead we need to pay for?

Etouffee works with anything as long as you have fresh green onions.


Okie362 said:


> Looks delicious.  This is the way my mom used to cook liver and it is delicious enough that I grew up thinking I loved liver and onions with mashed taters.  Found out later in life that what most call liver and onions isn't fit for anything but re-soling a pair of boots and has no gravy!
> 
> Thanks for the memories of a beautiful woman.


I actually saw in the grocery "Fresh Pork Liver" they had sliced it and frozen it. When thawed out, it was mush! Ewwwww............

I am glad it brought a memory and a smile .


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you Foam! Another new one to try! Looks perfect for cold and rainy winter nights!:nana2:


----------



## foamheart (Dec 3, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice cook Kevin! I like to use the 7 bone roasts like a chuck roast (here they are half the price of chuck). I cold smoke them then into the cream can for the final cook.


Thank you Case. Its just the kind of cooking folks here do when its nothing special. They do although celibrate ever chance they get.... If someone has never had a seven bone steak or roast I'd be hard pressed to explain it, its the next cut in quality below a round steak, and you must know what to do to make it edible. Pressure cooking comes to mind but what little flavor it has is lost to broth. Pop always called 'em a gravy steak cause thats the only way you'd get any flavor...LOL


FloridaSteve said:


> That looks great, and I have the same dinner plate set as you do!


Thank ya Steve. I am missing a few pieces to re-complete my set, I'll send you a list maybe you'd have extras?


driedstick said:


> Foam,, Looks great but never heard of   etouffee??,,,guess I live too far back in the woods,,,I like the 7 bone in roasts also,,,, I'd try some,,,
> 
> DS


Thank you my friend, its one of those cajun foods like sauce piquante, jambalaya, gumbo, etc.... I bet if it were translateable, it would say, cooked with smothered green onions.

LOL..... used to be I really lived back in the woods, then I lived way out back in the swamps then back to the wide open prairies and sand dunes of West Texas/N.M. now back home on the river. It doesn't matter where you live the regional specialities is what I always want to try. I love chicken fried steak or steak fingers. Try the etouffee I am guessing you'll like it.

Those fresh green onions smothered down in the butter after hours have the most marvelous taste that is NOT anything like what you'd expect. You should try it sometime,  We make it with 7 steak or crawfish so I am guessing it would match whatever you have to bring to the party.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> A little late, but boy does that look good, I could eat a plate.  Nice Job  buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary. And to think I almost didn't post it. Didn't see anything special or smoked about it. Its just good ol'normal food.


SmokeyMose said:


> I believe that would be irony (or close enough). So what's the green stuff at four o'clock on the plate? Even though I can't tell what it is, it looks good[emoji]9786[/emoji]


That my friend would be the etouffee, on the rice. Hit that with a little tabasco..... Thats good stuff. Not a whole lot of juice like gumbo, more a gravy or sauce.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Awesome Friend.
> 
> Never seen it before but want to do it!
> 
> b


Congrats on that new grand baby! Its too simple, the juices from those onion tops smothered down for hours in butter. I figure all those good low cal onion tops offset that fatty butter. I mean, if ya just gotta justify it.


bauchjw said:


> Thank you Foam! Another new one to try! Looks perfect for cold and rainy winter nights!


Its really simple and easy. The juices are amazing with a few drops of tabasco or your favorite hot sauce to top it off.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 4, 2015)

I gotta be honest.  It looks like "slop", but there is something quite intriguing about it. I definitely will be trying this very soon. Thank you for posting.


----------



## gary s (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Foam,  The ironic part is all the stuff that is so popular these days and cost so much started out of necessity. The cheap and throw-away parts that no one wanted.   And those to me, are the best things you can eat.

Again nice job

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 4, 2015)

AK1 said:


> I gotta be honest.  It looks like "slop", but there is something quite intriguing about it. I definitely will be trying this very soon. Thank you for posting.


If looks was how we chose all out meals, must have been a blind man who decided to eat and oyster. All those fresh green onions are prettier to me than all the flowers in the valley. Most near everything a coonazz cooks has green onions or would benefit from having them in it.

In the last couple a years its become easier to stock the grocery shelves with California product of small little onions in little plastic bags than to put local growers products on the shelf. But with the way most folks cook, or don't cook at home anymore, well its a sad sign of the times I am affraid. I can understand the need for those onions in Alberta in December. But whats happened is they greneral standardizing of product thru rail deliver. Since they are buying those green tomatoes for use in December, lets just sell them all they stuff they can grow at home also. Its a sad state of affairs. I am starting to look for the old produce and truck farms as well as the farmers markets. 10 years ago, I knew so many home farmers (gentleman farmers, like so many here), I really never bought produce, while today we all seem to be dwindling. Its a shame, the next generation will miss the imparting of knowledge. Then when the next generation realizes the ere of their ways, they'll need a book for the very basics.

Sorry

<Steps down off the  soapbox>


gary s said:


> Hey Foam,  The ironic part is all the stuff that is so popular these days and cost so much started out of necessity. The cheap and throw-away parts that no one wanted.   And those to me, are the best things you can eat.
> 
> Again nice job
> 
> Gary


Its pretty funny actually, my neighbors Mom says they eat a lot more ribeye steaks these days because its closer to the price of ground meat than Ox Tail.!! ROFLMAO. Can you Imagine, we just did Thanksgiving ( people actually have to buy gibblets, they don't save them from their chicken purchases) and they are 1.60/pound?? OMFG! The "F" is for frickin' and is pronounced like chickin.!!

One man's junk is another man's treasure.


----------



## gary s (Dec 4, 2015)

Yep, go price  Chicken wings !!!   Chicken wings cost more than a whole chicken. Brisket used to be cheap, but because of the popularity and all these BBQ shows its right up there with Ribeys

Skirt steak, used to throw away meat,  Price that stuff because of all the Fajitas !!!   Pork Bellies, Higher here than Pork Butt  go figure???

I'm hoping not to many people catch on about butts, loins and chicken liver.

We grow a bunch of veggies ourselves just no comparison to that Grocery store crap. And I'm with Foam there ain't nutin prettier than a bunch of green onions in the garden and flower bed, (That reminds me I need to go pull a few for later.

Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 4, 2015)

@ Gary & foam. It's all about marketing and corporate profit, guys. Shareholders demand a certain return/dividend, even in down times. If you don't sell enough to keep them in the status quo, you have to raise the prices to make up for it. Then you sell even less. Ok raise prices again. You sell less, etc. and on and on (actually this includes everything, not just groceries).
I know a guy who worked for Kroger for a while here in Indy, and he said it made him want to cry seeing how much meat they threw out every day because it was out of date.. Seems to me, if they lowered the prices they would sell more and not have to throw it out, but then I don't understand grocery marketing. My guess is they get to write it off as loss on taxes. So much waste. I look at the meat case full of 2" thick steaks and think "Who buys these?" Not many. Maybe they can grind it up before it's out of date and call it ground beef, but I'd bet a lot gets tossed. There may still be some "supply & demand" action though. Chicken wings are popular right now and there are only 2 to a bird...
OK, there's my rant. Sorry. I feel better, though...[emoji]128529[/emoji]


----------



## disco (Dec 5, 2015)

Terrific looking  beef. I love braised beef and this looks terrific.

Disco


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice cook Foam!  I've never had a "7 steak" ...not bragging, just guess my family couldn't afford steak.  

Mike


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2015)

mike5051 said:


> Nice cook Foam!  I've never had a "7 steak" ...not bragging, just guess my family couldn't afford steak.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike.

A seven steak is not an expensive cut of meat, or it didn't used to be. When I was a kid I am sure you could have feed a family of 7 for less than a buck. You know how it is here its more about the rice and gravy anyway.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 8, 2015)

FH your chow looks fantastic, but what I signed on to do was thank you for the trick to preserving the green onions.  Never had heard of that one before.  Do you know if it works with other vegetables?


----------



## foamheart (Dec 9, 2015)

Works with greens, celery, all herbs, I think it has to be leafy to work... Pretty sure a tomato, zuchinni and squash are a no go.....LOL

I had always prep'd my stuff when I got home from the grocery (comes from having a garden all my life), then ziplocked. But then learned about a single wrap of wet paper towels and it keeps the crispers full now instead of me throwing out mushie and re-buying. After wrapping with the wet paper towel, the newspaper plastic protective sheaf keeps it from dehydrating. Or a zip-loc for small stuff. You can actually just throw a damp paper towel in a ziplock bag with something that you want to keep hydrated.

I am really glad it helps you.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 9, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Works with greens, celery, all herbs, I think it has to be leafy to work... Pretty sure a tomato, zuchinni and squash are a no go.....LOL
> 
> I had always prep'd my stuff when I got home from the grocery (comes from having a garden all my life), then ziplocked. But then learned about a single wrap of wet paper towels and it keeps the crispers full now instead of me throwing out mushie and re-buying. After wrapping with the wet paper towel, the newspaper plastic protective sheaf keeps it from dehydrating. Or a zip-loc for small stuff. You can actually just throw a damp paper towel in a ziplock bag with something that you want to keep hydrated.
> 
> I am really glad it helps you.


Thanks a lot for the additional information.  I appreciate it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I've thrown my share of broken down, mushie vegetables, too.


----------



## okie362 (Dec 14, 2015)

I couldn't resist.  Have a big Dutch Oven full of this on right now.  Had to use a round roast sliced up instead of a 7 bone due to the fact that's what I had in the house.  Needed some southern comfort food after a week in the UK eating Indian food all last week.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2015)

Okie362 said:


> I couldn't resist.  Have a big Dutch Oven full of this on right now.  Had to use a round roast sliced up instead of a 7 bone due to the fact that's what I had in the house.  Needed some southern comfort food after a week in the UK eating Indian food all last week.


They do like their curry!

If ya got good green onions it will be awesome sauce!

I actually made some crawfish etouffee, I think last Thursday was totally awesome!

I am betting it'll be great!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> They do like their curry!
> 
> If ya got good green onions it will be awesome sauce!
> 
> ...


Boy!  That Crawfish etoufee sounds great.  Got any pictures of it FH?  Just reading about it has my mouth watering I'll bet I could taste a picture of it.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Boy!  That Crawfish etoufee sounds great.  Got any pictures of it FH?  Just reading about it has my mouth watering I'll bet I could taste a picture of it.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159001/crawfish-etouffee-foamheart













IMG_6324.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 15, 2015


----------



## remsr (Dec 15, 2015)

That looks really good foam, I have done a 7 bone stake recipe from out of the Prudhome cook book,which is also where my Cajun cabbage rolls come from. I have been known to change them up and put the mix in an egg roll wrapper and deep fry it, dang good. Anyway it's been a while, but I recall the 7 bone cut that was once considered scraps that may have been ground up for dog food, all of the sudden got a high price tag once the restaurant chefs discovered how to use it. You can bet that knowledge came from our mothers and fathers and their mothers and fathers snd so on. I will have to try your recipe, the wife and I love Cajun food.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159001/crawfish-etouffee-foamheart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mercy,  I'm ruined!!  That's just beautiful FH.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Mercy,  I'm ruined!!  That's just beautiful FH.


Was just supper, sent a go container home with baby Sis for work.

Seems she has a new crouchity guy she has to work with. They just completed their new headquarters and now he's on the same floor as her. He's laid down the law that there would be no more popcorn in the office or brought in lunches. Hes not her boss, but her equal in the construction abd development side of the company. Soooooo....... I sent her home with some pulled pork and plenty for an extra BBQ sandwich, and a double order of crawfish etouffee, and some smoked turkey veggie soup. I am guessing something will bring him around.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Was just supper, sent a go container home with baby Sis for work.
> 
> Seems she has a new crouchity guy she has to work with. They just completed their new headquarters and now he's on the same floor as her. He's laid down the law that there would be no more popcorn in the office or brought in lunches. Hes not her boss, but her equal in the construction abd development side of the company. Soooooo....... I sent her home with some pulled pork and plenty for an extra BBQ sandwich, and a double order of crawfish etouffee, and some smoked turkey veggie soup. I am guessing something will bring him around.


If something in that group doesn't bring him around he has no pulse.  I am sure glad that I don't have to work with that chap.  My sympathies to your sister.


----------

